# Need Custom Invoice that i can print details on....



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi I need custom invoices that I need them to be already printed with design and disclaimer on the back and basically i have them printed and fill in spcifics as i get the jobs.... does anyone recommend any products?

Thank you


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

In Quickbooks invoices are highly customizable, I don't know about printing the back thou.
You may have pre-printed papers, so every time you print an invoice, the back of the paper would be already printed with what ever you might need .


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What are you using for invoices now? Generally you can make an invoice template to fit any program you are currently using.

Marcelo is right, you can pre-print the backs beforehand. Even with your regular printer. Or, if you have duplex capability with your printer, do both sides at the same time.


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

You can try to fit the disclaimers all on one side of the page, leaving the back blank. May save on some printing costs.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use quickbooks for my receipts and this program has served me well. There are more options than , I will ever use. It's a great software for small business. .... JB


----------

